# U22 Neo Rear Sight Shift



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I recently picked up a Beretta u22 Neo. I like this gun; it is great for plinking. That said, it has one problem: after a few magazines the rear sight shifts to the right side. It is annoying to repeatedly align the rear sight multiple times during a range session.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Can any advice be offered? I purchased a service plan, but would prefer to handle this myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You probably need to either have a local smith look at it or call Beretta.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you call I hope you don't get the same moron I got.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Blue Loc-Tite

AFS


----------

